# A tank stand that has an opening?



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys! I want to build a nice tank stand for my dream 40 gallon long hermit crab tank and I sort of have it all imagined out in my head already. But I have no idea how to do it 

I've seen several DIY tanks that are real simple and that I think I can add siding and doors to to make them look nice, but I don't know how to add a shelf and to have one shelf open to the air. Like... Let me see if I can explain.

I want to build a tank stand that has no support through the middle. Well, actually it can have support on the lower middle half since I want the supplies to go there. Or... Not the lower HALF, because I want the upper shelf space to be smaller than the lower. UGH. Sorry I am so confusing. 

I want to build a tank stand that has a top shelf taking up 1/3 or so of the stand with nothing in the way. Like I could put my hand in there and move it from one side of the shelf to the other without hitting anything. And then the lower 2/3 would have doors so that I could keep the supplies and 5 gallon hospital tank hidden.

So... So maybe I am just asking how I can add a shelf to a tank stand and keep it open to air while closing off the lower shelf. Or something. Yeah. I just can't seem to find anything about how to add shelves to the DIY tank stands.


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

I keep reading this trying to understand. Im going to post a pic of a basic stand and if you can disassemble it or explain more what you want it would help alot. This is how I build all my stands, the center support doesnt have to be there. but consists of a bottom shelf and a top shelf, the top for the tank and the bottom for junk after doors are put on.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm, okay so the center support on the front side taken out, and another shelf added 2/3 from the bottom. The back and sides of the stand would be closed off, but the front would only have doors and covering on the lower 2/3. Like....

http://www.addicted2decorating.com/repurposed-dressers.html

The first example on this page. Except I'm starting from scratch not from a dresser. And doors, not drawers. And the top opening not so big 

Something like that


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking at that picture, where the drawers are you want a doors but there will be 2 shelves in there, the floor and another shelf. then tank would go where it looks like it would in the center with a top shelf like an entertainment center. Am I on the right track? If i put a shelf in the bottom section , pretend its enclosed, where the tank would sit in mine is the same for you, but would also have a top on that?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

personal I would not have a stand for a large tank with out a centre support, and it would need bracing on the corners to stop movement


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

A 40 gallon is not a large tank - it'll be fine without a center support. Correct me if I'm wrong, but there won't be water in the tank because they are land hermit crabs....


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

A 40 gallon is large enough to need a centre support but yes you are right, hermit crabs dont need too much water so as long as the substrate is not too heavy it may be ok, well done.
Will still need to have corner braces or a panel fixed to the back to stop sideways movement though or it could get messy.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Vicdad, yeah that sounds right.

Idk how heavy it is with sand in it, but I do know that I can't lift my ten gallon when it is full of water, but I can lift my current twenty gallon hermit crab tank with the substrate in it. But I want my 40 gallon to have a section that is just salt water and one that is freshwater. Like, built in. So that might make it heavier. If there has to be a center support then I can live with that. I would rather have the support than the stand breaking and making the tank fall. I would just prefer it to be open.

So on the original design Vicdad posted, with corner braces and a solid back? Does the back get nailed/screwed flush with the bottom/top/sides? Or does it have to sit on the bottom shelf? And how do I add the extra shelf?

Sorry, I've never built a stand before. Or anything with wood


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

for a more sturdy unit I would put a 6mm ply panel on the back and fix to all sides top and bottom with screws, corner braces too for added security and peace of mind


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think I'll need to make a 3d model first to make sure I get all the pieces I need. I am not sure if anyone has told me how(and I just misunderstood when they said it), but how do I put in the extra shelf?


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

sorry, been busy, before id put on the top piece of plywood (if your not putting a tank on the newly built shelf and just a place to store stuff) You could just use a 1x1 board on the back and sides on the inside and place the shelf on that. then put the plywood on top. So youll have the floor, like in mine, a shelf above that, then the plywood where the tank sits on top. As for putting a shelf above the fish tank so it looks enclosed. Ive not done that. So id have to defer that to someone else.


----------

